
Announcing delivery robots from Starship Technologies - mblakele
http://ideas.4brad.com/announcing-delivery-robots-starship-technologies-yours-truly
======
mblakele
This sounds appealing but it reminds me of cocktail bars on airplanes or "too
cheap to meter" commodities. Similar ideas rarely seems to work out. If this
delivery model became popular I expect companies would want to optimize their
investment in bots, and that tendency would work against the customer-friendly
aspects of the service.

